# homemade charcoal grill w/ bottom smoker



## jtubby79

My uncle saw some pictures of a grill that im building, i was getting bored with propane grilling an figured i wanted to try charcoal, an figured to hell with it id put a small smoker on the bottom

So far to the point its at now i have only spent 16 dollars on  it, I plan on putting a smopke stack off the side with a spring loaded dampener like you can see on the side of the grill in the first pic

i do plan to keep checking out these forums more im a rookie when it comes to grilling charcoal and smoking so looking for good tips an tricks, just figured out how to make a tereaki sauce from scratch that i really liked....an plan to be learing more


----------



## crashburn

nice


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## bwillz1986

That is a bad bad motha...that is a great looking build kudos...how are u goinh to set the smoker


----------



## JckDanls 07

bwillz1986 said:


> That is a bad bad motha...that is a great looking build kudos...how are u goinh to set the smoker





bwillz1986 said:


> That is a bad bad motha...that is a great looking build kudos...how are u goinh to set the smoker



This member hasn't been on for a couple of years...  but hopefully he will sign in and reply to your question ...


----------



## bwillz1986

Oh sorry


----------



## robertw78368

dont for get to install a temp guage at the top of your lid.


----------



## grillmonkey

robertw78368 said:


> dont for get to install a temp guage at the top of your lid.


If he ain't done it by now, he probably won't. This post is over 2 years old.


----------

